# HELP!!!!!! Gunsmiths



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I have been putting it off and putting it off..ie.buying a new shotgun and now it's almost time to wackem" Well any way I have a moss 935........and I like shooting the 3.5" black clouds but for some reason they will not cycle thru...all other manufactures in the 3.5 will......now I have been told that the 3.5" B/C after you shoot them are just a tick longer than a normal 3.5" discharged shell... how can I fix this problem can I just file down something and if so what should I file... 
thanks


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Not 2 b a smart [email protected]$, but maybe u should STOP shooting B/C! None of my Remington guns like Rem. ammo, so I just don't buy it.


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea too bad black cloud is made by Federal.....


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

stoli said:


> Yea too bad black cloud is made by Federal.....


U must not be da smartest one in class r u?

My guns are Remington STOP
My guns don't like Remington ammo STOP
I don't buy Remington ammo STOP

I NEVER SAID B/C WERE REMINGTON!


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

ej4prmc said:


> stoli said:
> 
> 
> > Yea too bad black cloud is made by Federal.....
> ...


Funniest thing I wver read on the www! :wink:

I understood exactly what you were getting at by the way!


----------

